# مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي



## binfaris (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة المحترمون :


يسعدنا نحن مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي أن نقدم لكم خدماتنا 
الذي يحتوى على مجموعة عمل محترفة ودقيقة تعود إلى خبرة كبيرة ترجع للاحتكاك بكبرى الشركات والمؤسسات التي يشرفنا إن قمنا بالتعامل معهم وقد أسعدتهم خدماتنا في تخليص البضائع الداخلة إلى المملكة العربية السعودية. 
السرعة والأداء المتميز ومحترفون في التخليص الجمركي والنقل . نوفر لكم الكثير من المصاريف والرسوم الجمركية كما نوفر تكاليف إرسالكم لمندوبيكم حيث لا يوجد عندنا مجال للخطأ أو تعطيل الإجراءات بفضل الله تعالى و على استعداد للقيام بأعمالكم تخصصنا مطار الملك خالد الرياض.




*نحن نتطلع إلى إرضاء عملائنا كي نقيم علاقات طويلة الأجل معهم حيث نعلم أن هذه العلاقات هي مفتاح النجاح.*
*ومستعدون لاستفساركم في أي وقت ولمزيد من المعلومات نرجو الاتصال على**:*



*هاتف المكتب : 014701277 فاكس :012696517*
*جوال مندوب التسويق : 966563751075*
*جوال مدير المكتب : 966534444333*
*البريد الالكتروني : **[email protected]*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي*

الله يوووووفقك اخووي


----------



## تخليص جمركي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> الله يوووووفقك اخووي



و يوفقك اختي الغالية 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ..


----------



## تخليص جمركي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي*



جنان الخلد قال:


> بالتوفيق لك ياارب ..



و فقنا الله واياك للخير 

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## binfaris (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
[/align]


----------



## binfaris (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي*



تخليص جمركي قال:


> و فقنا الله واياك للخير​
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك ​


 


بارك الله فيك اخوي الغالي


----------



## جوو الرياض (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي*

بن فاارس موووفق ياارب


----------



## binfaris (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي*



جوو الرياض قال:


> بن فاارس موووفق ياارب


 

وفقنا الله واياك اخوي الغالي


----------



## binfaris (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكتب بن فارس للتخليص الجمركي*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

